# 5425



## Ryon (Aug 20, 2019)

Need help with a john deere 5425 with power steering problems 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

So what's the problem? Hard to tell from here.


----------



## Ryon (Aug 20, 2019)

I've replaced the orbital motor hyd pump and repacked steering cylinder along with new fluid and filter the hotter it gets the harder it gets to steer with periods of trying to lock up have checked the pressures and all are in specs according to the service manual 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

"orbital motor hydraulic pump" Is that one item or two? The steering valve is often referred to as a hand pump in some manuals. 

I'm assuming here that the problem has not changed/improved with what you have done so far? How are you testing the pressures through all this and what is the target "spec" you're looking for? My suspicion at this point would be the steering pump more than the valve to begin with but one has to start somewhere. Have you considered a flow test on the steering section of said pump?


----------

